# Games I can play with one hand?



## Vipera (Feb 16, 2015)

My left hand will be "unavailable" for a while but I'd hate to stop gaming because of this. What are the best games I can play with one hand? I have Song Summoner and Faerie Solitaire. I have already played the whole AoE + AoM serie and I'm not gonna finish the Forgotten campaigns without hotkeys.

Please no Microsoft consoles, Sony (except PS1/PSP), GC/Wii and Wii U. I don't hate them, I just don't own them and I cba setting up PS2 and Wii again.


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 16, 2015)

Any DDR titles!


----------



## KingBlank (Feb 16, 2015)

"unavailable" aye... I don't think I'm allowed to recommend the games you are looking for here 

More seriously, If this is going to be a long time without your left hand I would suggest getting a gaming mouse with macro keys like the logitech g600 or razer naga, there are cheaper alternatives but those are the main ones, My g600 lets me play lots of games one handed however its a little awkward for FPS games.

Otherwise if thats not an option.
- Roller coaster tycoon series (might want to start with 3 although 1 Is my favorite and 2 is arguably the best)
- Osu (you can play one handed until you start playing competitively)
- Hearthstone or Scrolls
- Starcraft II arcade tower defence games (these are free )
- Any 4x style strategy game like Civilization, Heroes of might and magic (3 and 5 are my favorites) or Age of wonders (3 came out recently and its good)


----------



## endoverend (Feb 16, 2015)

Plenty of iOS and Android games fit that requirement, granted that those games are very casual.


----------



## Vipera (Feb 16, 2015)

kristianity77 said:


> Any DDR titles!


I'd rather move my left arm as little as possible. I tend to move them a little when I DDR for balance purposes.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 16, 2015)

You can play games like this with just one hand:







It's called Breakout on Xbox and guess the same applies for the other versions.


----------



## Vipera (Feb 16, 2015)

KingBlank said:


> "unavailable" aye... I don't think I'm allowed to recommend the games you are looking for here
> 
> More seriously, If this is going to be a long time without your left hand I would suggest getting a gaming mouse with macro keys like the logitech g600 or razer naga, there are cheaper alternatives but those are the main ones, My g600 lets me play lots of games one handed however its a little awkward for FPS games.
> 
> ...


Yeah I didn't specify it's because of a surgery because I thought no one would've been too immature to make stupid sexual jokes. Oh well, at least you edited. It's going to be unavailable for a while, but not enough to justify a new mouse.
I don't like Osu and Heartstone, but I might try Roller coaster tycoon. Do you know where I can get it for the lowest price and compatible with 7?


endoverend said:


> Plenty of iOS and Android games fit that requirement, granted that those games are very casual.


I don't own an iPhone or an Android phone, and the stuff on Windows Phone is terrible. If you have a specific title to suggest I'm more than happy to hear.



WiiCube_2013 said:


> You can play games like this with just one hand:
> 
> _snip_
> 
> It's called Breakout on Xbox and guess the same applies for the other versions.


 
I'm almost done with Alpha Bounce on the DSi. After that, I'm not going to play another breakout game ever again 

I don't want to get a too "casual" game. I would like to enjoy something good.


----------



## Acidflare (Feb 16, 2015)

if you set up your Wii you can play Angry Birds Trilogy and Angry Birds Star Wars, Bejewled 2, the tetris games, there's a small but fun list of one handed wii games


----------



## Veho (Feb 16, 2015)

Old school point and click adventures. And the Grim Fandango Remastered is a definite must play, hand availability notwithstanding.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Feb 16, 2015)

I'd definitely recommend Fire Emblem and Advance Wars. no time limits on turns means you can take your time so even if you slow down a little due to having one hand, it works out 
Works for any other turn-based game too, obviously.


----------



## Depravo (Feb 16, 2015)

I bought one of these back in the 90's after breaking my wrist. Worked well for turn-based RPGs.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Feb 16, 2015)

Basically, most games that rely on just a mouse, d-pad, or simple touch/swipes will work. If you're not averse to reading and PC gaming, there's a visual novel sale as part of the weekly Humble Bundle, although some of them are just plain bad. I still recommend paying the full $8 just for Hatoful Boyfriend, though.


----------



## Vipera (Feb 16, 2015)

Acidflare said:


> if you set up your Wii you can play Angry Birds Trilogy and Angry Birds Star Wars, Bejewled 2, the tetris games, there's a small but fun list of one handed wii games


As I wrote in my last post, I'd like to play quality games as less casual as possible. I have played those games already anyway D:


Veho said:


> Old school point and click adventures. And the Grim Fandango Remastered is a definite must play, hand availability notwithstanding.


I saw the trailer. As long as it can be played with the mouse and nothing else I'm gonna play it, thanks!



ShinyLatios said:


> I'd definitely recommend Fire Emblem and Advance Wars. no time limits on turns means you can take your time so even if you slow down a little due to having one hand, it works out
> Works for any other turn-based game too, obviously.


I tend to get very frustrated if I have to use often two different controls with one hand. I'd have to switch all the time, and I'm very quick at thinking in Fire Emblem (unless Shadow Dragon has touchscreen controls. Does it?).


Depravo said:


> I bought one of these back in the 90's after breaking my wrist. Worked well for turn-based RPGs.
> 
> _snip_


What's it called? Looks sweet.


----------



## TecXero (Feb 16, 2015)

Set up an USB DDR pad and assign to it the controls you'd normally use with your left hand. Everything else can be assigned to a controller/joystick/mouse you're holding with your right. It's not the smoothest, but it's worked for me before.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 16, 2015)

They're more optimally played with mouse and keyboard for sure as it's much easier to use shortcuts and everything with the keyboard, but games like Age of Mythology and Age of Empires (especially AoE 3, my fave) are entirely playable with just a mouse.  They're also somewhat aged at this point and should run on damn near any computer since the year 2005.

I'd imagine other RTS games like that or TBS games (Civilization?  Sins of a Solar Empire?) will be fairly playable with just a mouse.


----------



## Depravo (Feb 16, 2015)

Vipera said:


> What's it called? Looks sweet.


ASCII Grip. It's a PS1 controller but it worked on PC with a converter.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/ASCII-Entertainment-Ascii-Grip-Controller/dp/B00001ZUW8


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2015)

You can play games like the Ace Attorney series with one hand.
You just set your DS/3DS on a table or something and use your other hand to properly operate the game. Well, unless you're playing the GBA version...
If you're emulating it, you pretty much just have to use your mouse to control everything.


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 16, 2015)

Any JRPG
Any SRPG
Any Visual Novel
Any point and click adventure game
Any Telltale game
Any hidden object game
Any walking simulator
Most mobile phone games
Most puzzle games
shmups if you bind shoot and bomb to shoulder buttons
DDR on a controller
board games
trading card and collectible card video games like Hearthstone
http://www.freewebarcade4.com/media/grid-16.swf
super hexagon
harvest moon games

I've heard that the ASCII grip controllers are really uncomfortable.


----------



## 4ur0r (Feb 16, 2015)

I know exactly a game that requires just an hand 
Anyway like every point to click game is fine, there are a lot of those games on smartphones too. If you didn't already, I strongly reccomend 9 hourd 9 persons 9 doors and the sequel, zero escape


----------



## vayanui8 (Feb 16, 2015)

If you're into dungeon crawlers I'd recommend legend of grimrock on steam. It has an on screen mouse only control scheme designed specifically for issues like this.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Feb 16, 2015)

Vipera said:


> I tend to get very frustrated if I have to use often two different controls with one hand. I'd have to switch all the time, and I'm very quick at thinking in Fire Emblem (unless Shadow Dragon has touchscreen controls. Does it?).


 

It does, you can use touch screen controls for anything in the game iirc. The fan translated game also has touch screen controls, so there's two Fire Emblem games with touch controls for you to play


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2015)

4ur0r said:


> If you didn't already, I strongly reccomend 9 hourd 9 persons 9 doors


I though 999 used button controls?
I might be remembering it improperly though, I haven't played it in a while.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Feb 16, 2015)

999 had touch controls for searching/puzzles (the last puzzle in the good route was touch-only, I think), but I don't remember if you could advance text via touch or not.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 16, 2015)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> 999 had touch controls for searching/puzzles (the last puzzle in the good route was touch-only, I think), but I don't remember if you could advance text via touch or not.


He could always use a DS emulator. I imagine a decent gaming mouse would be great for the less touch-centric games, including 999. Zero Escape is another story, though. 

Heran Bago blanket mentioned every genre that isn't action-based, so just look at that. The fact that you're limiting "casual" games will drastically limit the amount of games you can play, though.


----------



## emigre (Feb 16, 2015)

If its on Windows Mobile.

I was printing a shit ton of letters at work today and whilst waiting, I was able to have a crafty gaem of threes.


----------



## KingBlank (Feb 16, 2015)

Vipera said:


> Yeah I didn't specify it's because of a surgery because I thought no one would've been too immature to make stupid sexual jokes. Oh well, at least you edited. It's going to be unavailable for a while, but not enough to justify a new mouse.
> I don't like Osu and Heartstone, but I might try Roller coaster tycoon. Do you know where I can get it for the lowest price and compatible with 7?


 
GoG had the whole series for $8 a while back. here is the first game http://www.gog.com/game/rollercoaster_tycoon_deluxe
GoG games are DRM free and win 7 compatible.



Pedeadstrian said:


> He could always use a DS emulator. I imagine a decent gaming mouse would be great for the less touch-centric games, including 999. Zero Escape is another story, though.


Some of the touch games would be great too, Kirby canvas curse for instance. DSEmu can upscale 3d ds games to 4x their normal resolution which looks amazing.


----------



## Issac (Feb 16, 2015)

How's your hand unavailable? I had a cast from elbow to knuckles (and to the last bend of my thumb) when I broke my hand. I managed to play Batman Arkham City on Wii U (with that big ass controller)... felt strange at first but it was possible


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2015)

KingBlank said:


> Some of the touch games would be great too, Kirby canvas curse for instance. DSEmu can upscale 3d ds games to 4x their normal resolution which looks amazing.


 
I believe that also depends on the Magnification Filter you're using + 3D settings.
Ghost Trick looked like crap when I blew it up to 4x unless I changed Magnification Filter, etc
Speaking of Ghost Trick, that's another game you can play with one hand!


----------



## Acidflare (Feb 16, 2015)

If you liked AoE and AoM series check out Age of Wonders. you can get a copy of it on GOG.com it's a great RTS game, it uses only the mouse.
here's the link to the gog.com page http://www.gog.com/game/age_of_wonders


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 16, 2015)

Surprised no one has mentioned the Diablo series yet. When I practically crushed my left hand that was pretty much all I played the entire time I was recovering.

I've also set up a Wii controller as a one handed controller for a cousin of mine as well for GBA/GB/C/NES/any console with just A/B/dpad controls. Just hold it vertical, use the D-pad and a and b for everything. Works surprisingly well.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 17, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned the Diablo series yet. When I practically crushed my left hand that was pretty much all I played the entire time I was recovering.
> 
> I've also set up a Wii controller as a one handed controller for a cousin of mine as well for GBA/GB/C/NES/any console with just A/B/dpad controls. Just hold it vertical, use the D-pad and a and b for everything. Works surprisingly well.


I did actually think about it, but once you get to a high level, you end up with so many skills, so unless he wanted to spend a ton of time switching skills or had a gaming mouse with several buttons, it wouldn't be a good choice. That was just my opinion, though.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 17, 2015)

One finger death punch (okay, it actually uses two fingers, but still...one hand).
Lyne (only uses the mouse...or swipes if you play the android version).
Super hexxagon
Element4l (only uses 4 'directional' buttons)
Don't starve.

...and no doubt a whole lot more (I'm just mentioning the ones I recently played)

How many buttons does your mouse have? Once I noticed diablo 3 only used 4 buttons, I rebound those to be on my mouse. The same goes for torchlight 2.


EDIT: almost forgot...didn't bayonetta had a 'one hand mode'? I'm not sure if the nintendo games have that (or that the general audience knows exactly WHY it has that  )


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 17, 2015)

Taleweaver said:


> One finger death punch (okay, it actually uses two fingers, but still...one hand).
> Lyne (only uses the mouse...or swipes if you play the android version).
> Super hexxagon
> Element4l (only uses 4 'directional' buttons)
> ...


Diablo 3 has 4 buttons for _skills_. You still need buttons for health potions (it'd be hectic to have to mouse over to the potions each time you needed them), and I can't imagine playing Diablo 3 without force stand/stop, which would bring the total to 6, unless he also wanted force move, teleport, inventory, etc.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 17, 2015)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Diablo 3 has 4 buttons for _skills_. You still need buttons for health potions (it'd be hectic to have to mouse over to the potions each time you needed them), and I can't imagine playing Diablo 3 without force stand/stop, which would bring the total to 6, unless he also wanted force move, teleport, inventory, etc.


 
I'm not going to argue on that one. You're most likely right, but I got bored of the game after finishing it on regular (with just using one hand and mousing over these things*).


*okay, perhaps I set the potions slot to one of my buttons as well...can't remember. And I have a 8-button mouse).


----------



## Catastrophic (Feb 17, 2015)

I highly recommend Rhythm Heaven Fever. It only requires two buttons to play.


----------



## Naderino (Feb 17, 2015)

Well I definitely wouldn't recommend Smash 
Not only is it going to be hard to play, but it might remind you of what happened to your hand (assuming you smashed it of course)

I would personally recommend the Layton series or Ace Attorney series for visual novel type games.
Otherwise, if you're into rhythm games and Final Fantasy music, FF Theatrhythm Curtain Call. For a Zelda-type game (whatever that genre currently is) , I think Spirit Tracks was completely stylus based? 
For strategy I'd definitely go for Age of Empires 3. 

There are so many though, so by the time you play a couple, your hand will hopefully heal 

Best of regards to you, and best of luck!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2015)

Catastrophic said:


> I highly recommend Rhythm Heaven Fever. It only requires two buttons to play.


 
And Rhythm Heaven for DS can be played with one hand, too! You just need to lay your system on a table or other surface and use the touch screen.


----------



## Crasez58 (Feb 17, 2015)

baldurs gate 

planescape: torment

neverwinter nights

all of these can be had pretty darn cheap on GoG


----------



## grossaffe (Feb 17, 2015)

Veho said:


> Old school point and click adventures. And the Grim Fandango Remastered is a definite must play, hand availability notwithstanding.


 
This. I'd recommend picking up Beneath A Steel Sky to start. Download ScummVM, and while you're on their website, you can download Beneath A Steel Sky because Revolution Software opened the game up as Freeware. After that, you can move on to Revolution's Broken Sword series (at least games 1 & 2 that were still point-and-click, and then the newly released 5 returned to the point-and-click forumula, though I haven't yet played that one).

I'm also a fan of Space Quest. the first three games were a mix between text and mouse control, but IV, V, and 6 were all mouse. They also remade Space Quest I with the engine from SQIV to be pure mouse-control (I think it's called the VGA edition). I believe these should all run in ScummVM as well.  Maybe not 6?


----------



## eriol33 (Feb 19, 2015)

heroes of might and magic series / king bounty series.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 20, 2015)

Ace Attorney if you haven't. =D


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm assuming your hand will be unavailable because of a non-stop masturbation marathon?  Setting up a wii emulator opens a world of one handed games


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 20, 2015)

Doesn't bayontetta have a one handed mode?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 20, 2015)

Vipera said:


> My left hand will be "unavailable" for a while but I'd hate to stop gaming because of this. What are the best games I can play with one hand? I have Song Summoner and Faerie Solitaire. I have already played the whole AoE + AoM serie and I'm not gonna finish the Forgotten campaigns without hotkeys.
> 
> Please no Microsoft consoles, Sony (except PS1/PSP), GC/Wii and Wii U. I don't hate them, I just don't own them and I cba setting up PS2 and Wii again.


You could get this controller:
http://www.xoxide.com/access-controller.html
Designed by BenHeck. I couldn't find a better seller for it.
There's a whole bunch of one-handed game controllers listed here: http://www.oneswitch.org.uk/1/AGS/AGS-onehand.htm
Otherwise, a normal controller can be used one-handed well enough to play things like Mario Kart, some platformers, RPGs, etc. I used to play Mario Kart Double Dash with one hand


----------



## RCJayce (Feb 20, 2015)

Monkey Island (all of them) The Dig, Day Of The Tentacle, Commandos (Great game) Command and Conquer, The Sims? lol, Warcraft III and The Frozen Throne.


----------



## eriol33 (Feb 20, 2015)

yuyuyup said:


> I'm assuming your hand will be unavailable because of a non-stop masturbation marathon? Setting up a wii emulator opens a world of one handed games


there are a lot of hentai VNs out there


----------



## KingBlank (Feb 21, 2015)

There is a 70% off promotion for a variety of games on GOG right now, the roller coaster tycoon franchise too. Now would be a great time to try them out. 
http://www.gog.com/promo/weekend_pr...ent=game_subject&utm_campaign=atari_rebellion


----------



## Vipera (Feb 22, 2015)

yuyuyup said:


> I'm assuming your hand will be unavailable because of a non-stop masturbation marathon? Setting up a wii emulator opens a world of one handed games





eriol33 said:


> there are a lot of hentai VNs out there


Oh, look at that, we have comedians here! Why don't you two take the kids table and only talk when someone asks you to? Because making an obvious joke that adds nothing to the discussion REALLY helps me out. But hey, daddy must be so proud of you two! 



KingBlank said:


> There is a 70% off promotion for a variety of games on GOG right now, the roller coaster tycoon franchise too. Now would be a great time to try them out.
> http://www.gog.com/promo/weekend_pr...ent=game_subject&utm_campaign=atari_rebellion


I'm glad to have waited. I'll be getting RCT!


My picks (so far):

- Roller Coaster Tycoon (not sure which one yet)
- Torchlight
- Grim Fandango Remastered
- The Ascii Grip
- Pokémon Shuffle (I can't describe my disappointment with this title, but eh)

When I'm done with these (and bought the Ascii Grip), I'll consider more titles suggested here. I'm satisfied for now, thanks everyone!


----------



## Plstic (Feb 22, 2015)

Old School Runescape can be played with one hand.


----------



## ShadowEmerald (Feb 22, 2015)

I like how no one suggested Five Nights at Freddy's.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Feb 22, 2015)

ShadowEmerald said:


> I like how no one suggested Five Nights at Freddy's.


 
He said he wanted games he could play with one hand, not games that give you nightmares.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 22, 2015)

Just thought about but the internet archive has free ms does games you can play.


----------



## jimskeet2002 (Feb 22, 2015)

Counter Strike


----------



## pivix (Feb 24, 2015)

Bravely default on 3ds


----------



## Arras (Feb 24, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> And Rhythm Heaven for DS can be played with one hand, too! You just need to lay your system on a table or other surface and use the touch screen.


Until you reach the guitar game.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 24, 2015)

Vipera: nice selection. Torchlight 2 was my favorite game of last year. Not sure how the first one was, but it's a good indication. 
RCT2 is exactly the same as RCT1, but with some additional features. I'd go for that one. (in fact, I bought it on GoG, despite having the game two or even three times on original discs). RCT3 isn't bad at all, but lacks the charm.

Speaking from that list: lyne, super hexxaggon, element4l, contraption maker and one finger death punch (which I already mentioned) can be played with one hand as well. VVVVVV, race the sun and rogue legacy probably as well, though it may be a bit clunky to have move and the few action buttons on the same hand.




ShadowEmerald said:


> I like how no one suggested Five Nights at Freddy's.


 
Don't you need the other hand to shield your eyes in agony when those monsters are suddenly DIRECTLY ON TOP OF YOU?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 24, 2015)

Arras said:


> Until you reach the guitar game.


 
Yeah, I just found that out a few days ago.


----------



## Arras (Feb 24, 2015)

Taleweaver said:


> Vipera: nice selection. Torchlight 2 was my favorite game of last year. Not sure how the first one was, but it's a good indication.
> RCT2 is exactly the same as RCT1, but with some additional features. I'd go for that one. (in fact, I bought it on GoG, despite having the game two or even three times on original discs). RCT3 isn't bad at all, but lacks the charm.
> 
> Speaking from that list: lyne, super hexxaggon, element4l, contraption maker and one finger death punch (which I already mentioned) can be played with one hand as well. VVVVVV, race the sun and rogue legacy probably as well, though it may be a bit clunky to have move and the few action buttons on the same hand.
> ...


Rogue Legacy would probably be terrible with one hand. Movement in all directions, jump, attack, spell, class ability, dash left, dash right. VVVVVV only has three buttons though (left, right and flip), which works perfectly fine with left, up and right arrow. That's how I finished it. I dunno about the other games.


----------



## Trueace (Mar 7, 2015)

Play some five nights at freddy's. good fun for a day or 2


----------

